# Shameless Promotion



## noname (Feb 26, 2006)

[URL="http://gallamorephotography.ifp3.com"]http://gallamorephotography.ifp3.com
[/URL]


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 26, 2006)

The link isn't working.


----------



## noname (Feb 26, 2006)

Should be up now


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Girl!!!
Good to see you poking around again


----------



## Corry (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice work!!!! Loved all of it!


----------



## CMILLEY (Feb 27, 2006)

Destinyandhorse is my favourite above all.  Even though it only shows a small part of the scene I always picture the girl and horse every time I look at it.


----------



## tranceplant (Feb 27, 2006)

nice stuff


----------



## noname (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks tranceplant


----------



## noname (Apr 11, 2006)

Site has been updated with some photos from Brazil...I'm working on adding more so stay tuned...


----------



## tranceplant (Apr 19, 2006)

^hehe a little hijacking never hurted anyone   still love the pictures


----------



## jstrishak (Apr 24, 2006)

Please support me by visiting my new photography site. My site includes my portfolio, gallery of recent works, sildeshow with music, and information on how to purchase prints of my work.

Please email me any comments/suggestions.

Best regards,

Jon Strishak
jon_strishak.com


----------



## noname (Jun 23, 2006)

Site updated with new pics and a new intro page.


----------



## noname (Nov 29, 2006)

Added a few new pics to my website, prints are now available through mpix, and also have a new dA account which I will be adding a prints account to soon: 
http://gallamorephotography.deviantart.com/


----------



## Michael Humle (Nov 29, 2006)

This a great website/Gallery! Nothing shameless about it....!


----------



## noname (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Michael! 

More updates have been added, and also have been added to my dA site as well...I'm slowly uploading more and more pics to it....

http://gallamorephotography.deviantart.com/


----------



## neea (Dec 31, 2006)

You have a very beautiful site!
May I suggest perhaps having a non-flash version.

Your picture 'brazil2006AGG01'. I've seen this somewhere.
Um... a magazine maybe.
American Photo or Pop photography perhaps???
Was it an honorable mention?
I have a feeling I've seen this picture along with tips on how to improve it.
Am I right?
(if so my photographic memory is still working wonderfully  )


----------



## ironsidephoto (Dec 31, 2006)

i guess i'll do the same!
http://ironsidephotography.com


----------

